# Two Bullets from the Battle of Gallipoli



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes it is best to look at where we have been to know where we are going.

This is an interesting story that took place during World War I and involved the Allies and the Turks.

Here is a picture of two bullets from that battle.










The thing that I find so interesting about this picture isn't the obvious. YES the odds of two bullets colliding mid flight must be astronomically high. BUT what I find interesting is what would have increased the odds of a bullet colliding with another. Sheer volume. Can you imagine how many bullets must have been flying to have this happen?! I am sure that someone could try their entire life to have this happen and never succeed, so having this happen is really fascinating to me because it means that 1 out of a bergillion odds actually materialized.

Interesting huh?

In case you are interested in learning more: http://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/battle-of-gallipoli


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to look at the sheer number or rounds that are expended during a battle such as this. I am sure that you are looking at millions of them with them going in both directions. I am also sure that there have been times that other bullets have collided head on and not sideways as this one was. 

As they say, "War is hell" and unfortunately men have to be in the middle of them


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kinda like this...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Smithsonian in D.C had round balls that had bonded together from I believe Gettysburg. If I remember correctly I saw one that had three balls that had bonded. Incredible. I went online and did a Google Search and found a picture of the Gettysburg bullets. If I knew how to cut and paste I'd do it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

another interesting thought that came to my mind is where were the locations of these two barrels positions to have a perpendicular contact like that.. looks like someone out flanked the other team!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's fascinating. I know this isn't really the same, but this picture reminded me of something; one time I went out hunting marmots with my .30-06 because murica. I shot a large dead aspen tree just to see if the Remington Core lokt (can't remember if it was 165 or 180 grain) would pass all the way through. It did pass all the way through and I found the bullet slightly imbedded into the tree that was directly behind it. I was able to pluck it out with my fingers and it looked like it was straight out of an advertisement. Deadliest mushroom in the woods.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Both bullets appear to me to be of the same manufacture, check out the relatively identical shape and groove placement towards the base, so I'm guessing they both came from the same team. Also, if we're laying the odds, it is much more likely that the penetrating bullet impacted a spent bullet lying on the ground or imbedded in a sandbag or something. I dunno, but ever since I learned the truth about Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, and north slope ptarmigans, I've tended to be a little skeptical of stories too incredible to be true.......


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Both bullets appear to me to be of the same manufacture, check out the relatively identical shape and groove placement towards the base, so I'm guessing they both came from the same team. Also, if we're laying the odds, it is much more likely that the penetrating bullet impacted a spent bullet lying on the ground or imbedded in a sandbag or something. I dunno, but ever since I learned the truth about Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, and north slope ptarmigans, I've tended to be a little skeptical of stories too incredible to be true.......


My thoughts exactly. The first thing that came to mind was this was a bullet hitting another bullet that was embedded in the ground, not a mid air collision, where a deflection would've happened. But what a terrible battle/place, I believe this was Churchhill's blunder? correct?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My guess is that you had some guys target shooting using bullets as the targets. I don't think the "brown" bullet has passed through a rifled barrel. On the other hand, I 've always believed in this world that "if it can happen, it has happened" and this is just another example.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

At that time in history it is quite possible that the bullets came from the same manufacture and even the same make and model of rifle


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that I look at it better, definitely not a mid air collision. Look carefully at the bullets. One has groves in the casing after being shot out of a barrel and the other has no groves anywhere on the bullet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Now that I look at it better, definitely not a mid air collision. Look carefully at the bullets. One has groves in the casing after being shot out of a barrel and the other has no groves anywhere on the bullet.


I don't know if you could go by that either.

How many bullets does a person need to shoot through a rifle before they say that the bore is shot out and the rifleings are very hard to see? In a war where your life depends on it I would be willing to bet that in a war a person could go through that many in a couple of days even with a bolt action rifle.

But with the picture you don't know but one of the bullets could of came from a machine gun that has fired thousands of thousands of bullets through the same barrel. Back then they just shot them without changing the barrels out like they can do with a lot of them now days and it wouldn't be that hard for a barrel to either loose all of its rifleings or have them to the point that they are not imprinting on the bullet to spin it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

If it was a mid-air collision, think about the odds of it happening, AND then the odds of someone actually finding it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool picture! Makes a guy think.


----------

